# Ram wird falsch angezeigt



## ichunder (15. September 2007)

Hallo

Ich habe mir vor kurzem einen Laptop gekauft.
Auf der Website war er mit 4GB Ram beschireben.
Und auch auf dem Laptop selbst steht 4GB Ram.

Aber unter Winxp werden nur 3Gb Ram angezeigt.
Ist es möglich dass es nich richtig erkannt wird oder wurden
falsche Ram-Bausteine eingebaut.

Kann mir bitte jemand helfen


----------



## Raubkopierer (15. September 2007)

Das kann daran liegen, dass du Windows XP 32Bit nutzt. Das unterstützt generell nur 4GB Ram. Und wahrscheinlich lässt dein System einen komplette Ram-Riegel weg, da es ihn nicht vollständig addressieren kann.


----------



## bomberpilotmp3 (15. September 2007)

Das gleiche Problem hatte ich auch. Razbkopierer hat recht. Windows XP 32 Bit kann maximal nur 4 GB Ram erkennen. Die Lösung: installiere dir ein neues ServicePack und dann sollte es funktionieren.


----------



## ichunder (15. September 2007)

Hi

Danke für die schnellen Antworten.
Ich hab Service Pack 2 unter XP installiert und habe auch Windows Vista Ultimate auf meinem Laptop installiert und es hat sich nichts geändert.
Und mein Prozessor is ein Intel Core 2 Duo, ist das nicht x64?

Könnt ihr mir bite helfen?
Danke schon mal im vorraus


----------



## Raubkopierer (16. September 2007)

Du musst aber die 64Bit Version des Betriebsystems installieren. Und ja. Ich meine zu wissen, dass alle Core 2 Duo E6xx0 64Bit-fähig sind.


----------

